# How to connect an iPod?



## mailmannz (Apr 15, 2006)

Guys,

Ive just taken delivery of a new 2010 Audi A6 Avant but for the life of me cannot figure out how to connect an Ipod to the stereo? The car came with the sat nav tech pack high...really hoping I didnt have to also order the audi music interface thing as well!

Anywho, any help will be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Mailman


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

You did have to order the Audi Music Interface. If you didnt you will have to result to the cigarette lighter adapter. I have some for sale but I am not positive if it will work on your car since you most likely have the 3g MMI.


----------



## mailmannz (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply mate. Now, what Im really interested in is how I connect the ipod to the sereo so I can listen to my music? Im assuming the cigarette lighter thing will only allow the ipod to stay powered or recharge the battery? BUT...how do I get the music from the ipod to the hdd in the satnav unit? Is there a connection somewhere I can plug the ipod in to?

Regards

Mailman


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

mailmannz said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. Now, what Im really interested in is how I connect the ipod to the sereo so I can listen to my music? Im assuming the cigarette lighter thing will only allow the ipod to stay powered or recharge the battery? BUT...how do I get the music from the ipod to the hdd in the satnav unit? Is there a connection somewhere I can plug the ipod in to?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mailman


with the cigarrette lighter connection you can transmit music to your car's stereo through radio waves. Quality isnt that great. Now if you are trying to add an external HD or add music to an existing HD in your car I am not quite sure. I came a across a few articles in audiworld.com regarding this you might want to do some searching. Now if you want to control your Ipod through your MMI controls and view the tracks and lists on your Nav screen you will need an Audi Music Interface that connects directly into your car.


----------



## mailmannz (Apr 15, 2006)

I can only think that the main reason why Audi has done this is to increase sales in options??? 

If BMW can include a plug for you to plug your ipod in without having to fork out £250 for an additional bit of kit...why not Audi? 

Mailman 
really wishing the audi dealer had told him about the AMI!


----------

